# I'm so over this modified continental



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

I chose the clip everything down with Jazz when I wanted to get rid of the fourth of july. I didn't really care for it, the shave down I mean, after I did it though. I'm the type that kind of doesn't like them short though so thats just me being me lol. It is probably a more effiecent and less frustrating way to get the haircut you're wanting. 

What length blade did you do his pattern work with and how long ago ? 

The other option is to clip everything BUT where it's short to the length you're wanting but you'll be stuck with the pattern a little longer. I did this this last time when I was trying to get rid of the banded trim that turned out so awful on Jazz in December. I took a number 2 gaurd comb and went all over her body, saving pom poms for some unknown reason and then blended with scissors the slightly shorter area where her neck and the band was shaved. It had maybe four weeks worth of growth... maybe a little less?? in the band at the time.


one more question, how modified of a lamb clip are we talking about, just curious about what would be different. Oh and where are the photos of the continental, I couldn't find them just now, I wanna seeee.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Okay I did a 10 reverse on him so it's pretty short. Here's a picture. Do NOT laugh at the ridiculous rosettes I did. I've never done this, this is first time so they suck. Last time I had groomed him, I had jacket too far forward so I groomed to take it back and that's why you will see a line that's a little shorter than the rest. 

On the modified lamb, I'm saying modified because typically on a lamb the legs are pretty long but I don't want them very long.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm not gonna laugh Kpoos, sheesh did you not see Jazz's last pattern ? ROFL.... 

FYI on the lamb clip the legs don't have to be long, my favorite way to do it is a 4 blade on the body and a on inch or 1/2 comb on the legs then scissor to blend. Looks SUPER neat. I'm not a fan of the more obvious unblended versions sometimes. Gunther excluded, he wears it very well. 

Here's something to ponder over, why is it called a lamb clip? Lambs do not have longer hair on the legs than their body's, it the other way around.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

I don't know. I always wondered that myself. I can't picture a lamb clip whenever the clip has legs longer than body. So 1/2 comb on legs and 4 (don't have gonna have to use 5) on body. Sounds good, that will be my goal next time we groom.


----------



## Savannah (Jan 15, 2010)

I love the lamb clip! You get all the joy of long hair, but half the brushing!
I usually keep Flash in some variation of a lamb clip. This time around we're doing teddy feet (sheesh, those take a long time to grow out!) and shaved ears. I already set the pattern on him cuz I'm impatient, but it will be a few months before everything's fluffy enough to really look good. Honestly, I like setting the pattern before the hair's grown all the way out. Partly because, as I said, I'm impatient, but also because it gives me some time to practice the groom before he reaches his full fuzzy glory.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_When it is time, the lamb clip is the first one I want to try. Love to see pics when you get him grown out and in it.
_


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I know this does not answer your question but the variations the lamb are so neat looking!! I just love this look on him/Gunther? - Your able to keep it short other than the legs (and even then it could be much shorter - I must admit before the miami clip came I started this pattern on Suri just to see...and it was not that hard but I had the hair at the leg lower than I wanted. But I do plan to do this on Olie and one day Suri.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

I think Gunther is one of the few dogs I've seen with the super long legs who still looks good. I love his look on him 

Wish I had a photo of the last spoo I did in a lamb, dropped her as a client recently though so bummer. She made some ugly comments and John won't let her come back, he was very offended. Anyway it's my favorite clip to do on client dogs, especially around here where people just want it short and don't care much what it looks like. It's just enough style to make them look twice and go wow he's never looked that good before but they don't really know why they like it. I'm not telling b/c if/when they go back to their old groomer b/c I am booked or haha on maternity leave they go right back to getting a shave all over and they don't like it as well, but again, they don't always know why it looks different. LoL. 

Kpoo's you said you had a set of combs, a 2G is almost exactly the same length as a 4 blade if you want to try that length and see if you like it. It's just a little bit more plush looking I guess. Sometimes I go back and fourth (not in the same session) between a 2 and a 4 and nobody ever knows the difference though I can see it LoL.


----------

